# Canadian online tube store?



## warse22 (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone know of a good online retailer with a fairly good selection. I've found lots of good ones in the US, but the shipping for all of them is quite high.

THanks!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

You can't be wrong with The Tube Store, they are canadians and really nice people to deal with!

http://thetubestore.com/


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*yup*

+1

only place i buy tubes now.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> You can't be wrong with The Tube Store, they are canadians and really nice people to deal with!
> 
> http://thetubestore.com/


Absolutly. 

/thread


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

+++1 for the Tube Store - Great articles on the web site also.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

See Above. Great service. highly recommended.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

+2 on the Tube Store. Great customer service and great advice!


----------



## warse22 (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent, thanks all!


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

++++1 for the tube store. If you're in the Hamilton area you can pick up to save a couple bucks on shipping as well.


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

+3 tube store. Shipped from Toronto to Vancouver with no problems.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

Tube Store as well. Quick shipping, fair prices.


----------



## shane (Oct 13, 2009)

The Tube Store for sure. If anyone knew anywhere better i would be very surprised, and very thankful.


----------

